# Sage Smart Grinder Pro For Sale



## Joe-H (Jun 30, 2019)

Hi Guys

I'm in Glasgow and am looking to sell a Sage Smart Grinder Pro. I received it from Sage as a replacement for a Sage Control Dose Pro that was underperforming. Brand new boxed and sealed.

Available to collect or I can deliver within reasonable distance. Its on eBay too but would rather avoid eBay fees. 
Colour of product- charcoal


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Joe-H said:


> Hi Guys
> I'm in Glasgow and am looking to sell a Sage Smart Grinder Pro. I received it from Sage as a replacement for a Sage Control Dose Pro that was underperforming. Brand new boxed and sealed.
> 
> Available to collect or I can deliver within reasonable distance. Its on eBay too but would rather avoid eBay fees.
> ...


Price might be a good idea.


----------



## Joe-H (Jun 30, 2019)

They sell for £180 on Amazon. I could accept £160. Brand new boxed and sealed and only delivered today.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Are you offering delivery via post?


----------



## Joe-H (Jun 30, 2019)

lake_m said:


> Are you offering delivery via post?


 I'll send you a message.


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

Joe-H said:


> I'll send you a message.


All discussions need to be made on thread as per forum rules

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe-H (Jun 30, 2019)

Planter said:


> All discussions need to be made on thread as per forum rules
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


 Was unaware. No probs.


----------



## Joe-H (Jun 30, 2019)

Joe-H said:


> Are you offering delivery via post?


 Hi

i would be willing to despatch product and pay for despatch. 
I would have to keep the price at £160. 
I don't know how funds transfer would work out for a potential sale. PayPal?

Item brand new boxed and sealed. Still in courier box and only delivered yesterday.


----------

